# Quebec Bridge



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I am in my planning stages of Phase 2 of my build. It will see me building a few things, including a harbour, and a harbour bridge crossing.

So, 2 things I want to build are:
HMCS Preserver, my first ship, and
The Quebec Bridge


For the ship, I have plans that I can use to build a scale model.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMCS_Preserver_(AOR_510)

Length: 172 m (564 ft 4 in)
Beam: 23 m (75 ft 6 in)


For the bridge, I will go from pictures.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quebec_Bridge

Total length 987 m (3,238 ft)
Width 29 m (95 ft) wide
Longest span 549 m (1,801 ft)

How do I convert those into N Scale measurements?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

It looks like the first two fell down!
A quick calculation of 3238 ft long, I get 20.2375 feet. 3238/160=20.25
or use this
http://www.gardenstatecentral.com/scale_calc.html


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Bwells said:


> It looks like the first two fell down!
> A quick calculation of 3238 ft long, I get 20.2375 feet. 3238/160=20.25
> or use this
> http://www.gardenstatecentral.com/scale_calc.html


...... so that won't fit. I guess not everything will be to scale.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Scale Ruler*



swimmer_spe said:


> I am in my planning stages of Phase 2 of my build. It will see me building a few things, including a harbour, and a harbour bridge crossing.
> 
> So, 2 things I want to build are:
> HMCS Preserver, my first ship, and
> ...


swimmer_spe;

If you don't have a scale ruler, you might want to buy one. General is one common brand. They make steel rulers one real foot long that are marked off in scale feet and inches in all the popular model railroad scales. 
Seagoing ships, and long bridges are usually too big to model unless you have a warehouse to build your layout in. Most of us end up settling for smaller boats, and bridges to model. My N-scale model of a typical Milwaukee Road steel trestle is about 2-1/2 feet long which would be 400 feet long in N-scale. They had longer trestles but I don't have room to model them. Likewise my model of Great Northern Railway's Salmon Bay drawbridge is, of necessity a "selectively compressed version. An N-scale model would be far too big to fit on my small layout. The model of Seattle Union station comes closer, it's about 90% of scale size. The model is about 12" x18"x 6" and occupies most of the small space I have to represent downtown Seattle. Nearly all the other structures will have to be flats, or painted on the backdrop. 
Such is the way of model railroading! We never have enough real space to accommodate our imaginations! 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

traction fan said:


> swimmer_spe;
> 
> If you don't have a scale ruler, you might want to buy one. General is one common brand. They make steel rulers one real foot long that are marked off in scale feet and inches in all the popular model railroad scales.
> Seagoing ships, and long bridges are usually too big to model unless you have a warehouse to build your layout in. Most of us end up settling for smaller boats, and bridges to model. My N-scale model of a typical Milwaukee Road steel trestle is about 2-1/2 feet long which would be 400 feet long in N-scale. They had longer trestles but I don't have room to model them. Likewise my model of Great Northern Railway's Salmon Bay drawbridge is, of necessity a "selectively compressed version. An N-scale model would be far too big to fit on my small layout. The model of Seattle Union station comes closer, it's about 90% of scale size. The model is about 12" x18"x 6" and occupies most of the small space I have to represent downtown Seattle. Nearly all the other structures will have to be flats, or painted on the backdrop.
> ...


I am ordering one. Now that I understand the realities of the sizing, I will still do them, but not quite to scale.


----------

